# First laid egg in 50 years?



## snaofreno (Aug 2, 2013)

My CDT Touche' laid her first egg on the cement floor of our garage. She has not been anywhere near a male in 50 years. We are in the process of selling the family home and moving. I'm sure she has been aware something is going on with all the commotion this past month. I'm wondering if the stress has anything to do with the egg. Re: this being her first egg...she has lived in our backyard for 50 years and we have never seen evidence of an egg or eggs.
Any comments or advice from anyone?"


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 2, 2013)

She may have dug nests before and you just never saw her. Are you keeping her in the garage now so you don't lose her prior to packing up and moving? It may be that she didn't have a place to dig a nest, so just let the egg out. It looks like a pretty old egg to me...one that she held onto for a bit.


----------



## snaofreno (Aug 2, 2013)

She is free to roam the yard as always. She likes to sleep in the garage in the summer and goes in and out all day. I agree the egg looks old. It is huge. Any more in there? Usually they lay more, don't they? How common is it to lay eggs when not mating? I am just so surprised!


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 2, 2013)

I'm surprised too. Most tortoises that haven't ever laid eggs usually don't unless they get with a male. Some tortoises are like chickens and will lay eggs without having been with a male. 

She might have a couple more eggs inside. Put her in a nice tub of warm water for a spell and see if that helps her.


----------



## Jim in Merced CA (Aug 2, 2013)

While the egg story is interesting -- I find it more exciting that you've had your tortoise for 50 years! That is so cool! Pictures please!


----------



## thatrebecca (Aug 2, 2013)

Jim in Merced CA said:


> While the egg story is interesting -- I find it more exciting that you've had your tortoise for 50 years! That is so cool! Pictures please!



I agree -- everything about this story is fascinating. Tell us more about Touche. And good luck with your move! Are you worried about her getting settled in your new home?


----------



## snaofreno (Aug 3, 2013)

Anyone else with thoughts or ideas?
Can anyone else weigh in?


----------



## ascott (Aug 3, 2013)

You sure it is an egg? Not a stone? It looks a little weird to me in the pic...(could just be my old lady eyes as well )

Have you candled it to see if there is anything in it? Or is it solid?


----------



## snaofreno (Aug 3, 2013)

Oh yes it was an egg. It was very heavy. I knew it was not fertile so I cracked it open. The shell was very thick and there was a huge yoke inside. No sign if any blood inside the yoke. Touche' seems to be ok today walking around and sunning. I hope she doesn't have any more eggs in her that might cause her ill health. So what are your thoughts Ascott?


----------



## snaofreno (Aug 5, 2013)

Oh my! Touche' laid another egg today.
I was not able to check on her until this evening. By the time I had arrived on scene, the egg was crushed and the yoke was smooshed everywhere. Yvonne you were right, there were more. This is very odd behavior. Please respond

, any of you senior members!


----------



## Jim in Merced CA (Sep 17, 2013)

What's the latest on TouchÃ©? I thought this was a fascinating story!


----------



## snaofreno (Sep 17, 2013)

Thx for your interest. TouchÃ© laid a total of 3 eggs. After the 3rd, she returned to her burrow and life has been back to normal.


----------



## manetteaplin (Sep 17, 2013)

Very cool, glad she is back to normal!


----------



## sibi (Sep 17, 2013)

I guess she sensed the emotions around the house. I'm concerned that the move is gonna be rough for her. Her environment is gonna change, and she's set in her ways now. Tell us more about where her new home is going to be. Will there be a big back yard for her?


----------



## snaofreno (Sep 18, 2013)

Happy in her new yard


----------



## thatrebecca (Sep 18, 2013)

Awe... Glad she's settling in. Moving is so stressful -- for torts and their humans.


----------



## HelenP (Sep 18, 2013)

Aww glad she is settling in to her new home  And hope you are to!


----------

